

Custom business cards at LEGO - timf
http://positivesharing.com/2009/02/coolest-business-card-ever/

======
laut
Here's a picture of the CEO, Jørgen Vig Knudstorp, and his business card
<http://borsen.dk/light/nyhed/138424/>

------
jpwagner
Jeffrey Gitomer talked about his "business coin" (literally a coin instead of
a card) in one of his books. With the advent of products like Evernote, the
fact that your card doesn't "file" nicely is no longer an issue.

------
timf
(ok, does not pass the "really interesting" test, but how cool is that)

